# Show us your Taco!!! (Preferably with boat)



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

*UPDATED* This post is now dedicated to Toyota 4x4’s and boats! Let’s see those rigs! Preferably with boat attached.

I figured I’d share my recent solution to carrying my small cat, rigged, without a trailer. I did a search and only found one thread with reference to a similar project.

I plan to sheet the top, paint/seal, and cover with outdoor carpet. It’s very easy to load myself, but just to make it easier I’ll be adding a pulley anchor to the front and a roller to the back.


----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

sick, how big is that cat?


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Looks great! I would recommend only sheathing the two sides where the tubes rest, leave the middle open.
Then you can still stand upright in the truck bed and move coolers around or manhandle the boat on or off.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Therealjohnjohnmiller said:


> sick, how big is that cat?


Thanks! Tubes are 10’x19”


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

kengore said:


> Looks great! I would recommend only sheathing the two sides where the tubes rest, leave the middle open.
> Then you can still stand upright in the truck bed and move coolers around or manhandle the boat on or off.


Good idea, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Gen2 tacos are the best! 4 door with the 6 foot bed. Im in love.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kengore said:


> Looks great! I would recommend only sheathing the two sides where the tubes rest, leave the middle open.
> Then you can still stand upright in the truck bed and move coolers around or manhandle the boat on or off.


I was going to suggest the same.


Great idea @rdramsey, no need to have the rack at bed height; just high enough for the cones to clear the cab--way less wind resistance.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

NoCo said:


> Gen2 tacos are the best! 4 door with the 6 foot bed. Im in love.


Best truck ever! Although I do really want a first gen 4Runner....like real bad


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> I was going to suggest the same.
> 
> 
> Great idea @rdramsey, no need to have the rack at bed height; just high enough for the cones to clear the cab--way less wind resistance.


It rides really well. I have just enough clearance to grab items from the coolers and enough room to crash in the back with a sleeping bag and a bivy bag. I’m going to order a couple more big SealLine dry backpacks for gear since I had to remove my Softtopper.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

NoCo said:


> Gen2 tacos are the best! 4 door with the 6 foot bed. Im in love.


I've had my '97 V-6 for 24 years. I would consider replacing it if they still made 'em like that. I would even consider an auto transmission if that's all I could get. It's been at LEAST a half dozen times people have come up to me and asked me to sell it to them. I have a sale price now so I'm ready -- $36,429.15. I will knock of $400 for the right buyer.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Will Amette said:


> I've had my '97 V-6 for 24 years. I would consider replacing it if they still made 'em like that. I would even consider an auto transmission if that's all I could get. It's been at LEAST a half dozen times people have come up to me and asked me to sell it to them. I have a sale price now so I'm ready -- $36,429.15. I will knock of $400 for the right buyer.
> 
> View attachment 66315


Awesome truck!


----------



## ungulate (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice setup! definitely the way to go if you can rig it. Hope it's not a hijack but here's my take. Full size Ford/13' raft/all the gear in the bed. s


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> I've had my '97 V-6 for 24 years. I would consider replacing it if they still made 'em like that.


I wish I'd have found a 3400 Tacoma or a 3400 T100. They never really were ever cheap. They were good when they were new, held their value, and still hold their value. Great engineering and a really great engine.
IMHO the 3.0L v6 that preceded it in lat 80's/early 90's 2nd gen 4Runners and 3rd gen pickups was the only turd Toyota ever made, but they followed it with one of the best engines Toyota ever made. Sort of wonder why they never continued using the 3400.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

ungulate said:


> Nice setup! definitely the way to go if you can rig it. Hope it's not a hijack but here's my take. Full size Ford/13' raft/all the gear in the bed. s
> View attachment 66325


Nice set-up! Are those 2x6’s that span the width of the bed?


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> I wish I'd have found a 3400 Tacoma or a 3400 T100. They never really were ever cheap. They were good when they were new, held their value, and still hold their value. Great engineering and a really great engine.
> IMHO the 3.0L v6 that preceded it in lat 80's/early 90's 2nd gen 4Runners and 3rd gen pickups was the only turd Toyota ever made, but they followed it with one of the best engines Toyota ever made. Sort of wonder why they never continued using the 3400.


Aren’t the current gen Tacoma’s the 3rd gen? The white one posted above is a 1st gen, mine is a 2nd gen (05-15). Anything pre 95 is a Toyota pick-up.

on another note, checkout the feedback on tacomaworld, the 2nd gen tacos are proving to be just as reliable as previous models. I’m at 170k and have not had a single issue with my truck outside of normal maintenance. I previously had a 77 Toyota pick-up (sold with 409k miles) and a 97 4Runner (sold with 350k miles). Toyota’s are the best!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yes--3.0 was in the 3rd gen pickup (the round body before the 1st gen Tacoma) - which is what I said and we're both right. 

I got into rockcrawlers and used up an 87 4Runner (hence the username). It wasn't pretty when I got it...but then it got a 5spd swap, dual cases, and 5.38/locker/ 3/4T Chevy fullwidth axles and 37" tires and got flipped and an exo and...then got crushed when the old 22re bit the dust.
Also built a Formula Toyota with elockers, Longs, and 36's. Toyotas are awesome.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> yes--3.0 was in the 3rd gen pickup (the round body before the 1st gen Tacoma) - which is what I said and we're both right.
> 
> I got into rockcrawlers and used up an 87 4Runner (hence the username). It wasn't pretty when I got it...but then it got a 5spd swap, dual cases, and 5.38/locker/ 3/4T Chevy fullwidth axles and 37" tires and got flipped and an exo and...then got crushed when the old 22re bit the dust.
> Also built a Formula Toyota with elockers, Longs, and 36's. Toyotas are awesome.


Ah, just misread.

That so awesome! I’d love to get my hands on a 1st gen 4Runner and put some work into it. I plan to keep my 2010 until the engine quits, then swap it with a Diesel engine. My only complaint on my truck is fuel mileage and range.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

The only thing I'd do to a 1st gen Runner is maybe swap in a 2.4l 3rz out of a 1st gen Tacoma. Otherwise keep it stock and drive it around with the top off.

Would you get a cab cut from an import diesel? And some Hilux badges!!


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> The only thing I'd do to a 1st gen Runner is maybe swap in a 2.4l 3rz out of a 1st gen Tacoma. Otherwise keep it stock and drive it around with the top off.
> 
> Would you get a cab cut from an import diesel? And some Hilux badges!!


Check out the website dieseltoys, basically you turn over your truck and keys and they’ll do a full swap with a new imported 1kd-ftv.


----------



## ungulate (Dec 30, 2019)

haha... you posted about your truck *raft rack* - which is cool - and everyone wants to remark on your TRUCK - @$% the raft part. funny stuff (and yea nice truck)


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

ungulate said:


> haha... you posted about your truck *raft rack* - which is cool - and everyone wants to remark on your TRUCK - @$% the raft part. funny stuff (and yea nice truck)


Haha, funny for sure. I’m looking forward to getting it finished, unfortunately I’m a couple hours away from a big hardware store. Hoping to get it finished up in the next week or so.


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

ungulate said:


> Nice setup! definitely the way to go if you can rig it. Hope it's not a hijack but here's my take. Full size Ford/13' raft/all the gear in the bed. s
> View attachment 66325


L Track down the sides. Genius!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ungulate said:


> haha... you posted about your truck *raft rack* - which is cool - and everyone wants to remark on your TRUCK - @$% the raft part. funny stuff (and yea nice truck)


Rack is simple and does exactly what it's supposed to do...and makes his truck even more useful.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Rack is simple and does exactly what it's supposed to do...and makes his truck even more useful.


I’m always happy to talk Toyota’s! Ha


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

If I didn't sell my '00 Taco that looked basically like Will's to get an 80 series, I'd still have it today and love it.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Conundrum said:


> If I didn't sell my '00 Taco that looked basically like Will's to get an 80 series, I'd still have it today and love it.


I’m starting to think we need a mountain buzz “show us your taco” thread


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I wasn't going to hi-jack the thread with another truck post but since the OP is a Toyota fan here is my 1st gen. 1999 with 131,000 miles mostly original with a few minor upgrades. It has the 3.4L V-6 and I have owned it since 02' , it has been a great truck and very reliable.

This is my raft hauler. Everything but the frame and spare oars go in back. I'm hoping to upgrade to a trailer maybe this summer but the storage for it is my issue.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

mkashzg said:


> I wasn't going to hi-jack the thread with another truck post but since the OP is a Toyota fan here is my 1st gen. 1999 with 131,000 miles mostly original with a few minor upgrades. It has the 3.4L V-6 and I have owned it since 02' , it has been a great truck and very reliable.
> 
> This is my raft hauler. Everything but the frame and spare oars go in back. I'm hoping to upgrade to a trailer maybe this summer but the storage for it is my issue.


So jealous of the purple 1st Gen! There is a purple regular cab almost identical here locally, but it has a ladder rack and no topper.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

rdramsey said:


> I’m starting to think we need a mountain buzz “show us your taco” thread


Hilarious thread title change!


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Thread tile has officially been changed due to the direction the post has gone...So now let’s see them rigs!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, it looks like someone must have ran into mine. Or smacked it with a hammer. A taillight cover has a new crack. Maybe it's time to sell......


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Does my supercharged 2000 4Runner with my alpacka count?


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Bootboy said:


> View attachment 66401
> 
> Does my supercharged 2000 4Runner with my alpacka count?


YES! Sweet ride, I had a 97 4Runner before my tacoma. Sold it with with 350k on the odometer....still see it cruising around my hometown when I’m back


----------



## Kerbouchard! (May 28, 2020)




----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Kerbouchard! said:


> .


Can we have another topic jump in this thread? Just noticed your username. Badass.


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

Can i Play?


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Kerbouchard! said:


> View attachment 66407


Nice truck! Is that a Go Fast topper?


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

wharf-rat said:


> Can i Play?
> View attachment 66417


All Toyota 4x4’s welcome!


----------



## Kerbouchard! (May 28, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Can we have another topic jump in this thread? Just noticed your username. Badass.


Louis L'amour fan?


----------



## Kerbouchard! (May 28, 2020)

rdramsey said:


> Nice truck! Is that a Go Fast topper?


Yessir! The taco went through a major facelift over the winter. The camper and lift and tires are all great, but towing that boat up the mountain passes is a total bitch.


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Mar 8, 2017)

Here my 08, almost all stock 4x4 with my extremely old Mad River canoe


----------



## TXwhitewater (Mar 15, 2014)

rdramsey said:


> I’m starting to think we need a mountain buzz “show us your taco” thread


My wife just said, "Oh Hell NO!"


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

Any guesses where these were taken (3 different rivers)? Homemade boat trailer from a used utility trailer. I genuinely love the individuality and Macgyver-ness of rafting! No two rigs are alike.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

The Taco that got away. Wish I still had it. Sold at 180k.











My first ghetto trailer. Funny enough, my dad gave me this trailer when I got into rafting to remind me I wrecked the front half of the truck in high school.










Still have this one. I sold the Taco to buy my first 80. Then bought a second 80 and sold the first one to a friend. 225k on the clock right now.



















Not a Taco but I do like the bigger size. Current ride. Probably have another 200k to go.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Great thread! Awesome rigs all - especially like seeing the seasoned Toyotas still crushing it. I LOVE my 2003 Taco and this thread has helped me realize I get too many pics of the kids and not enough of my truck... Sadly, it's getting undersized for our family and am looking for a bigger ride. Only got 117K miles on it, so it's got a lot of love left to give.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

sethlor said:


> Any guesses where these were taken (3 different rivers)? Homemade boat trailer from a used utility trailer. I genuinely love the individuality and Macgyver-ness of rafting! No two rigs are alike.
> View attachment 66454
> 
> View attachment 66455
> ...


Are they rivers in Wyoming?


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

Conundrum said:


> The Taco that got away. Wish I still had it. Sold at 180k.
> 
> View attachment 66462
> 
> ...


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

jbLaramie said:


> View attachment 66469
> View attachment 66468
> 
> 
> ...


Tacos are definitely limited in the space department. Your odometer reading is making me jealous! Ha


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

rdramsey said:


> Are they rivers in Wyoming?


One is up the hill from a put-in on the North Platte - good guess!


----------



## mttgilbert (Apr 3, 2018)

Not a Taco but still a great ride. I traded in my '06 Tacoma for a 4Runner when I found out I needed a place for kids to sit. Still pulls the rig just fine though.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

Here's a photo of my '06 taco with the 6spd mt and aprox 137k on the clock and a the ghetto rigged home built trailer I'm borrowing from a friend for the season.


----------



## yamparat (May 24, 2013)

I try not to overthink things


----------



## IDZens (Jan 26, 2021)

My "Taco"...........definitely is missed. 😢










Was replaced by "Turbo."


----------



## shoulderszn (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

WISH MY TUNDRA HAD MORE SPACE.!!!


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

wharf-rat said:


> WISH MY TUNDRA HAD MORE SPACE.!!!
> View attachment 67018


Looks like it's trailer time!


----------



## carloritschl (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, shit.

I went down to the river to try out a “new” canoe. New to me. It was built in 1988. It is a hull I have been looking for over the last dozen years. I finally found a well used one.

When I got back to my parked truck, someone had done a hit and run on it. 














At least the door still works, but it got a fair bit uglier. The truck was built in April 1997, and I brought it home five months later with eleven miles on the clock. I have sort of been expecting to replace it, but not for a few more years. Now I have to decide if it’s time sooner rather than later. Or maybe buy a Tesla and keep dented truck to haul rafts, kayaks, and canoes.

If I replace the panel, it will stick out like a sore thumb as it will be new and shiny, and the rest of the paint is 24 years old and pretty oxidized. Well, it already sticks out like a sore thumb. Will I get used to it? I might pull off the trim and beat it into a smaller dent, but the metal is creased so it will never get back into the right shape.

Then I need to decide new again or go used. Another Taco, or a Tundra? Crew cab or extra cab? If crew cab, six foot bed or short box?

Or do I consider a GM product with maybe a diesel power plant?










Be careful out there.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

That sucks!! Probably a longshot but you might try a salvage yard to see if you could find one that would hopefully be a little bit more affordable and maybe match better. Sounds like you might be ready to move on rather than deal with this but just a thought.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Body shop sourced a panel from a wreck, so it would already be a cheaper part.

There's plenty of other dings that have shown up over the years. Just nothing that big. It was in the shop many years ago after a deer committed suicide by truck. I'm on my third windshield. A couple years ago, some lady rear-ended me in a parking lot because, for some reason, she thought I was going to pull out into traffic rather than wait for a space between all the cars.... Not too long ago someone either hit it with a vehicle or shopping cart and cracked a taillight cover. My plan has been to drive it two or five more years then replace it with what will probably be the last gasoline powered vehicle I'll ever buy. Maybe new, maybe used. I know I'll be more upset with tiny dings on a new vehicle than my good solid truck.

Maybe I'll get used to looking at it with that big dent and I'll use the insurance settlement as a down payment on whatever comes next in a few years. But I reckon I'll start shopping.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I love those 1St Gen Tacos


----------



## soxfan (Jun 3, 2019)

Love seeing the Toyota’s!
Pre-Tacos ok?









Believe it or not there was a 14’ boat in there, 2 IKs, two dudes in the cab, and 2 dudes in the back playing cards.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I did something unusual today. I washed my truck.

I had pulled my raft out for an upcoming trip and gave it a bath. It hasn't seen a river since October, 2019. That was for a river clean-up so it was muddy, muddy, MUDDY. I wanted to get it clean and dry so I could put some 303 on it which I'll do in a couple hours.

I don't remember the last time I washed the truck. I've been noticing a lot more dented vehicles on the road, so maybe I'll be totally fine driving my dented truck another few years. Mechanically sound. Paint is toast. Fabric... wearing out. Floor mat long gone and replaced. I already had the bucket and sponge, and the truck was mostly in the shade. I figured I owed it a little love. Cleaned off the surface dirt, but that paint will never ever be nice again. At least the big dent didn't break the paint. 

I might even replace the struts for the canopy door so it stops banging me in the head. I probably won't fix the places where bird shit or rotting cherry flowers rotted the paint and have spots of surface rust. Character, right? Like my gray hair and wrinkles.

Long live Toyota trucks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You can get gas struts for your canopy for about $15-20 on eBay. Definitely worth doing.
Just measure the cartridge length, extended length, and the weight rating (20#, 30#, etc)


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Will Amette said:


> I did something unusual today. I washed my truck.
> 
> I had pulled my raft out for an upcoming trip and gave it a bath. It hasn't seen a river since October, 2019. That was for a river clean-up so it was muddy, muddy, MUDDY. I wanted to get it clean and dry so I could put some 303 on it which I'll do in a couple hours.
> 
> ...


I believe they call that 'patina' and many people pay big bucks for that worn look!


----------



## dragonmaster (Jun 28, 2021)

'06 and my "custom" trailer build. Wheel bearings get kinda hot. This was actually the first outing for the trailer and the boat. 165k on the truck and about to replace the throwout bearing for the second time.


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

my 2001 trd...








looks like i forgot to hook up the boat and trailer


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

If only Tacos came with diesels.


----------



## suffusive (Aug 26, 2021)

You've gotta import yota's to get the diesels! Here's my 1990 HDJ81 (6 cyl. 1HDT turbo diesel), imported from Japan so right-hand drive:









I just got my cataraft setup and only towed it once, I'll update with a RAFT pic soon as I'm schedule to do the San Juan on the 8th. In the meantime, this is my custom-built hard-sided pop-up on top of an 1970 M101A military trailer.....this setup can go _anywhere!_


----------



## pyranha_rev (Aug 15, 2011)

Boat not all the way inflated


----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

Just bought a new Mini Max and couldn't wait for warmer weather so took it for a stroll on the CO while visiting family for the holidays!


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

GJ representing. Working on the Westwater Moto Shuttle system.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

A "Taco" is what the WV boys call it when you hit a big curler in a soft boat and your boat folds bow to stern with everyone in the middle.... Thats what I was expecting this thread to be about,,, disappointed!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

LSB said:


> A "Taco" is what the WV boys call it when you hit a big curler in a soft boat and your boat folds bow to stern with everyone in the middle.... Thats what I was expecting this thread to be about,,, disappointed!


I think you were looking for the enchilada! 😂


----------



## Mikec (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Taco


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Yikes!! Don't forget and back into the garage!!!!


----------



## JEFFTHEROBOT (Jun 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Dang I was hoping for a better photo. This is my 1994 Taliban Toyota 254,000 miles launching at Westwater this morning. I live in GJ so it’s a short drive but with the right tailwind can almost get to 80 mph on the interstate. It’s my daily driver take the 2012 Chevy Duramax 3/4 ton long bed on longer excursions. If you can believe Craigslist it’s worth way more than I paid in 1998.


----------

